# Folding Travel Crates for SPoo



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

I have a Petnation Port-A-Crate, size 36 x 25 x 25 inches. Pro for me is ease of set up and break down--I can do this with one hand and keep the leash in the other. Um...assuming the dog is behaving herself. I've had it for about 7 years and use it for agility trials and practice. It's starting to show signs of wear, but overall has been durable. No pockets, no covers (I use an old blanket).


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

We have this one. Zephyr is 24", 50 lbs, and his crate is size large which is 35.75"L x 23.5"W x 27"H. I love it, can set it up with one hand and it is very light and easy to transport. I also like that you can open the front, top, or one side.









Amazon.com : Pet Gear 3 Door Portable Soft Crate, Folds Compact for Travel in Seconds No Tools Required, Comes with Comfort Pad + Storage Bag, Steel Frame, Premium 600D Fabric, Indoor/Outdoor : Pet Kennels : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Pet Gear 3 Door Portable Soft Crate, Folds Compact for Travel in Seconds No Tools Required, Comes with Comfort Pad + Storage Bag, Steel Frame, Premium 600D Fabric, Indoor/Outdoor : Pet Kennels : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sroodle8 said:


> I have a Petnation Port-A-Crate, size 36 x 25 x 25 inches. Pro for me is ease of set up and break down--I can do this with one hand and keep the leash in the other. Um...assuming the dog is behaving herself. I've had it for about 7 years and use it for agility trials and practice. It's starting to show signs of wear, but overall has been durable. No pockets, no covers (I use an old blanket).


Thank you. Easy setup is definitely a pro. I don't see a larger one of that brand in a quick search though.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

We have an Elite Field Crate. Evie is 25.5", 38 lbs, her crate is size large which is 42" L x 28" W, x 32" T. We really like the crate in fact, we just order a second one for inside the house. We have had the first one for over 4 years and it is still in pretty great shape especially considering that it gets rather tough and daily usage. It has doors on three sides along with the top. We have the more expensive one with flaps since we show, which does limit which colors you can get. I find it very easy to set-up and light to carry which are both a major plus. 









Amazon.com : EliteField 3-Door Folding Soft Dog Crate, Indoor & Outdoor Pet Home, Multiple Sizes and Colors Available (42" L x 28" W x 32" H, Navy Blue+Gray) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : EliteField 3-Door Folding Soft Dog Crate, Indoor & Outdoor Pet Home, Multiple Sizes and Colors Available (42" L x 28" W x 32" H, Navy Blue+Gray) : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

I second the Elitefield. I use it for nose work and agility classes and it sets up and breaks down pretty quickly. Reggie’s 26” at the shoulder and around 60 lbs. His home crate is a 48”, but he fits in the 42” travel crate perfectly.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

This one looks nice. The navy blue one has all the side covers. Is that the version you're taking about?


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

94Magna_Tom said:


> This one looks nice. The navy blue one has all the side covers. Is that the version you're taking about?


Yes, that is the one we have.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have an Elitefield too. It’s a popular brand at trials. Babykins learned to poke the zipper with her nail to separate it and get out of her crate. It didn’t break the zipper. She‘s good in the crate so I’ve moved onto extremely flimsy, light weight, fold flat as a sheet of paper crates which they don’t make for spoos.

If Elroy doesn’t respect a crate you might be better off with a metal folding crate. They are heavy but easy to put together.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy respects his crate fine when he's in it. He just doesn't use it often by his own choice. I want to try getting him used to something when we're away from home in case it's needed. The EliteField sounds like a winner. I'll wait to see if there are any other recommendations before ordering one. 
Thank you all!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I too have the EliteField crates in the 42". Frosty is about the same size as Reggie and he fits perfectly even when sprawled out. Love the tallness of this brand and the lightweightness


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Whatever you buy, put it in the room you spend the most time and put a comfortable crate pad in it. Feed him treats in it. My poodles get their evening kong in their crates.

When figuring the size to purchase, add in the crate pad height to Elroy’s height.


----------

